# Anyone in the Lake District?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hello. This might be a bit premature but we are hopefully heading over the hills (pennines) to the Lake District for Christmas next week. We are heading for Hawkshead for Christmas and wondered what the conditions were currently like.

We are hoping to leave the van parked up and use the scooter for short trips to Langdale, Ambleside, Tarn Hows, Bowness etc but if its treacherous then we will likely end up in the hedge or lake.

Im trying to persuade Mrs D to leave earlier next week rather than later as we have planned as I think it will get worse. Not bothered what happens once we get there really but it would be good to have some inside knowledge. 

Of course the biggest problem we may have to face is getting over the A66. I was going to go either Penrith, Keswick way or Tebay Kendal. Think Keswick may be easier. Not going over Kirkston Pass!

Cheers
BD


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
we live opposite on morecambe bay, the view today was very scenic, but very white, cant speak for the roads up there, so take care and enjoy.

tomnjune


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Heard that Kirkstone was closed the other day - would think twice about going over it in good weather.

Thing is Barry I've heard on the grapevine that all the checkpoints are closed until the New Year to stop incomers :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Milly


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

midlifecrisismil said:


> Heard that Kirkstone was closed the other day - would think twice about going over it in good weather.
> 
> Thing is Barry I've heard on the grapevine that all the checkpoints are closed until the New Year to stop incomers :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Milly


They will let me in. I have spent more money in Cumbria than anywhere else in the world!

I only live down the road anyway.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Main Roads around Keswick are open & clear. Kirkstone Pass is closed.

Main problems are focussed on smaller side roads which have not been gritted. 

Suggest that you use A66 to Keswick, then A591 to Ambleside, and then A593/B5286 to Hawkshead. Unless we have more snow, you should be OK, but beware of black ice particularly in shaded dips, and on small hills like Outgate. The stone walls are very unforgiving!

Suggest that unless temperatures rise, you leave the scooter at home - could be lethal in this weather.

Smick
Northern (Keswick) Lakes Outpost


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Ditto that thought on the wisdom of scooter.

I've been up to Millom today... M6 A590 A5092 A595.

A590 is clear. Everything beyond that passable, but tyre-tracks of tarmac with slush up centre. Off A roads looked pretty treacherous by looks of it.

As has been said, beware of areas sun doesn't get to...sod's law these happen just as the low sun blinds you.

Paul


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I think its going to be a case of looking day by day. We managed on the scooter last winter (dec and jan) but I think its worse this year. certainly feels colder. Cant bare to leave it at home though so will just have to be careful. We did manage to fall off last winter on a CL in the snow but we were so wrapped up we just bounced. Wont go out if its really bad though.


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Can anyone advise if Keswick across to Brigham ...in between Cockermouth and Workington... is clear (ish?)
We plan on driving up there Thursday 23rd ... with lots of extra blankets!
Happy Xmas!
john


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

It should be fine - some friends visted us yesterday from Keswick, and they'll have come that way.


----------

